# Disability Benefits Arising From Service-Related Treatment Injury



## Rifleman62 (19 May 2021)

Interpretation Panel finds CAF and RCMP may be eligible for disability benefits arising from service-related treatment injury​*Veterans Affairs Canada *, May 18, 2021 

*From: Veterans Review and Appeal Board*
OTTAWA, ON, May 18, 2021 /CNW/ - Today, the Veterans Review and Appeal Board (VRAB) issued an Interpretation Decision (I-3) that provides clarity around compensation for those with disabilities arising from medical care.
The Decision finds that both Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) and Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) Members may be eligible for disability benefits arising from a service-related treatment injury.
An Interpretation Hearing was held in January 2021 where a Panel of VRAB Members heard from stakeholders on the interpretation of the Board's legislation with the intent to bring clarity to whether disabilities arising from medical care can be compensated. Key considerations included the extent to which the disability arising from medical treatment is compensable and whether the disability is service-related.
In the I-3 Decision released today, it is made clear that each claim must be analyzed on a case-by-case basis to determine whether there is a significant relationship to service as each case holds unique and specific circumstances. 
If you are a Veteran, CAF or RCMP Member who has a medical treatment claim, we encourage you to visit the Board's website to learn more about what options are available to you.
*Quotes*
"The Veterans Review and Appeal Board is pleased to release the I-3 Interpretation Decision that determines Canadian Armed Forces and Royal Canadian Mounted Police Members may be eligible for compensation for service-related injuries arising from medical care. We would like to thank all those who took the time to participate in the Board's Hearing which allowed us to further ensure Veterans are receiving the benefits they are entitled to."
Christopher J. MacNeil, Chairperson of the Veterans Review and Appeal Board Canada
*Quick Facts*

Interpretation Decisions clarify issues of interpretation of legislation, policy, or procedure. They establish binding precedents for those questions of law which have been determined in the decisions. 
The last Interpretation Hearing before the Veterans Review and Appeal Board was in 2005.
*Associated links*

I-3 Interpretation Decision
Veterans Review and Appeal Board Canada
Bureau of Pensions Advocates


----------

